# Just finished.



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

We have done a bunch of little jobs at this home in this home. Most recently we have done all the exterior windows, front doors, garage doors and a few rooms inside. 

Inside we did a laundry room, powder room, living room, dining room and kitchen. 

We had to colour match some of the natural wood trim to match existing for a few casings. 

BM Collection matte was used on interior walls and kitchen ceiling, and BM Exterior paint was used.
Kitchen


































Living Room


















Dining Room


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

And a couple exterior shots.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sharp work there bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Lookin good. I dig the dark ceiling been seeing that more and more lately. Must be the new in thing.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks sharp wje...what product did you use on the dark ceiling?

sorry...just fully read the post...it's all in there


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice, love the darker ceilings! Who decided that, the HO, a designer or you?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks really good. Why exterior paint on the kitchen walls? Or was that a typo?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Right and tight as always, Wes, nice work.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome work - Looks really good. What brush did you use on the crown and did you paint the crown last or first then the ceilings and walls?

Pat


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> Awesome work - Looks really good. What brush did you use on the crown and did you paint the crown last or first then the ceilings and walls?
> 
> Pat


Ceiling, crown, then walls.

We use Corona Kingston brushes for mostly everything. 2" Straight chinex bristle. They are amazing.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

RCP said:


> Very nice, love the darker ceilings! Who decided that, the HO, a designer or you?


I am not sure if the home owner had help with the colours or not, but we didn't help her with any colours. She always has them selected before we are called, she is on the ball.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

wje said:


> I am not sure if the home owner had help with the colours or not, but we didn't help her with any colours. She always has them selected before we are called, she is on the ball.


 Looks expensive!:thumbsup: Nice attention to detail as well!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Yessir looks very nice.. Love the kitchen... Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice & professional! The work I love to see...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

very nice work, well done


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice cutting in, very clean indeed. I just adore the colour scheme. 

In a couple of pics it look like the product has floated slightly from brush to roller??? 

I just love to see people brave enough to step out of the norm and do something different.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

It's good to see people willing to pay for quality.


----------

